# Tail extensions.... weights? length? lbs?



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

What breed is he? AQHA doesn't allow weights, ftr. APHA and PtHA do, no clue about ApHC, and you would have to check the rulebook of your local show association if you're talking about Open shows. A weighted tail helps them keep their tail "down" if they're particularly prone to swishing/lifting their tail. And is a hell of a lot more humane than blocking which is an absolutely disgusting practice. 

The weight you should get depends on your horses natural tail. "Standard" is 1lb. If they're very lacking in the hair department, you might want to go for a 1.5lb or 2lb. If their natural tail is really, really nice and thick and long, and you just want a bit of a filler, the 1/2 lb works. 

For length, you measure from the end of the tail bone down to the fetlock, and add a couple inches just to be safe.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you so much. He is AQHA so weighted is out and I would not nerve block his tail. The judge can deal with any swishings


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh I didn't think you would! Thankfully it's becoming a very rare practice these days, a little swish is no big deal.  Mostly the weighted is for the horses who go around like they're an Arabian, lol!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I went shopping today and found some extensions I could actually touch and feel. I think I like the ones with the double tie strings at the end so I could tie it in twice.... how embarrassing would that be if it fell off in a class?? LOL


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

I've seen them come off in the warm up pen, but luckily never in a class. Never had a tail come out myself though. I'm a pro at putting in the fake tails.

I personally prefer the double loop attachment. The way I attach tails, there is NO chance of that tail coming out until I take it out. First, I make two braids. Then, I "string" the braids through the two loops. Use those braid, and take two more sections of hair for each braid, and braid those. Then, use those two braids, and a section of hair from the fakie, and braid those together. I'm sure it would make a lot more sense with pictures! Basically, the trick is lots of braids.

Oh! And a hair clip. You'll want a really big hair clip to clip half of the tail up so that it's out of your way while you're putting it in.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I have been watching videos on youtube this morning.... do you have one? Yours sounds different than what I have been seeing.


----------

